# Hyper dog tennis ball sling shot do you own one?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you own one? Does it throw far? Do you like it? I am thinking of buying one my elbow is always sore from playing fetch!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't have one of those, but I do have a Chuck-It. OMG I would die without it! 
I figured that I would slingshot a ball through the neighbor's window or something


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I also have one of those chuck-it sticks and couldn't do without it. Cedar can play fetch for hours, so throwing the ball for that long just isn't an option.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Best thing about Chuck-Its.... NEVER HAVING TO TOUCH A DROOLIE BALL!!!!

I rotate with 3 balls and never have to touch them... I pick them up off the floor in a poopie bag and leave them in the back of my Expedition to dry off in a tupperware container!


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

WendyDsMom said:


> Best thing about Chuck-Its.... NEVER HAVING TO TOUCH A DROOLIE BALL!!!!


This!!!!! And I'm much more accurate with the chuck-it than just throwing it so not all the balls end up lost in the woods lol.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Just make sure you get a large ball, a size too big to swallow. Tennis ball size is too small.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have a chuck it and use the rubber chuck it balls! I find they go much further! I still manage to strain my elbow when using it! I was thinking that the slingshot would be less aggravating to my elbow


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I got tennis elbow and then rotator cuff tendonitis from the chuck-it. The dog will have to find other ways to ENTERTAIN HERSELF .


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

So does anyone own one?:lurking:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Chuckit!!! It's a lifesaver for me. With three very energetic dogs, it's the fastest and easiest way for me to exercise them.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

This is the slingshot I'm talking about!!
Hyper Pet - HyperDog Ball Launchers


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

You'll shoot your eye out! :rofl:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't own one, but it's been on my gear list for a while. They seem like they go even farther than chuck its! The only thing holding me back from getting one is that I don't really have an area to sling shot something that far.


----------



## mvarnell (Mar 31, 2010)

I have one, never use it the chuckit is so much better. It does shoot far but the tension is so hard that it is easier to shoot a ball farther with the chuckit. I wouldn't recommend waiting your money on one buy a big chuckit and your set.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I have one, never use it. You need quite a bit of strength to hold things steady to align the ball and shoot it straight. Waste of money.

I just go to a hillside and toss the ball down.


----------

